# South Again charters / 4 July 2011 Doubleheader



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

First off Happy 4th of July to everyone and thank you to our Service Men and Women. The 4th was a double day for me so I will combine the two reports into one quick one.

My morning trip was a quick four hour Snapper trip with Mr. Pierce and his Son. The plan was to head out in to the Gulf, box our limit of Snapper and return to dock. There could not have been a more perfect plan! We left out of Galvez launch at around 0630 and made our way South in the Gulf. After about a 45 minute ride we arrived at out first stop. Once we arrived we made a few downs and lost a few fish. But the guys quickly got the hang of the Snapper bite and in 5 downs we boated 4 Snapper. Mr. Pierce was not interested in waiting on larger fish so after an hour of fishing we pointed the Boat back to the North and made the 45 minute run back to Galvez. This was a really fun trip and a pretty dang easy one too!! 

View attachment 25731




The afternon trip consisted of a great return client of mine, his wife and a few Friends. John, Nicole, Christina, Danny and I were scheduled to take the boat over and watch the Pensacola fireworks and return safely after the show. with an hour of daylight to burn we decided why no try and boat a fish before we anchored down. We ran out to the Pass with fading light and tried to land a few Flounder but had zero luck. With about 20 minutes light left and a long run to make back towards town we dropped a few croakers in the Pass and Danny got hammered. He was using a Shimano 2500 size reel and 10lb braid and landed a dead even 20lb redfish!! 

The fish kicked his but for about 10 minutes before we got her in the net. With our red landed we kicked the Yamaha in full gear and headed off to watch the Fireworks. Once again, the City of Pensacola did a great job with the show and all the local Boaters did a great job of traveling home safely.

View attachment 25732

View attachment 25733

View attachment 25734

.......................See you out there


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Capt. Brad, and it was nice meeting you yesterday!!!

Capt. Tim Land


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

TSpecks said:


> Great report Capt. Brad, and it was nice meeting you yesterday!!!
> 
> Capt. Tim Land


 Nice meeting you too Brother!! Look forward to seeing you on the water!!


----------

